# Spieletest - Risen-Test: Kann Piranha Bytes die Gothic-3-Schmach vergessen machen?



## WeberSebastian (28. September 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,696003


----------



## Natschlaus (28. September 2009)

Schade das sie nich mehr aus den Fraktionen gemacht haben, das war für mich immer wichtig. 
Nicht desto trotz scheint es ein sehr gutes Spiel zu sein.


----------



## ShadowDuke (28. September 2009)

Danke, man kann dadurch sehr gut erste EIndrücke gewinnen, gerade wenn man so wie ich jeden Gothic Teil gleich mehfach durchgespielt hat.

 Man merkt auch das du die vorherigen Teile auch etwas ausgiebiger gezockt haben musst   

 Und genau wie du es schreibst habe ich es mir genau gedacht das es so werden wird, mit den Texturen im Hintergrund, Per Pfeil Monster in Waffen, balancing zum ende (war schon immer irgendwie so), etc.

 Was klar ist nur wenig den Spielspaß mindern wird, ich weiß das es immernoch ein sehr gutes Rollenspiel, gerade für Gothic1+2 Fans wird. Und das freut mich, da nimmt man, leider muss man sagen, sowas ja schon in kauf 

 Mal gucken wie der Support nach dem Game arbeitet, bis jetzt haben sie immer sehr gut mit der Community zusammengearbeitet. (Allgemein gesehen, bei G3 musste es ja am Ende die Community machen, auch dem "tollen" Publisher Jowood sei dank!)

 Nun denn, hoffe ich das Risen pünktlich bei mir am 02.10 oder vllt ja auch schon am 01.10 im Briefkasten ist


----------



## dohderbert (28. September 2009)

86% ist ziemlich nüchtern, hätte mehr erwartet, aber jetzt mal erst selber zocken, ist ja nicht mehr lange hinne...


----------



## sahel35 (28. September 2009)

*AW:*

naja nachdem was ich gelesen habe, hätte ich sowas wie 78% erwartet. die begeisterung kommt nicht so wirklich rüber. natürlich freut mich die wertung um so mehr. allerdings hätte ich etwas mehr infos über die spielwelt als wünschenswert empfunden- wie "gothic"like sie ist: werde ich ermahnt wenn ich etwas stehle? können npcs auch mal sauer sein? kann ichs mir versauen mit wichtigen leuten? 
  das sind alles sehr relevante dinge meiner meinung nach und ihr solltet aufpassen das ihr nicht zu sehr ins oberflächliche abgleitet. diese art der herangehensweise fällt mir in letzter zeit öfter bei euch auf.

   natürlich wollt ihr anreize schaffen für das heft, aber wenn ich so unbefriedigt zurück gelassen werde, schaue ich mich halt einfach bei anderen online portalen um meinen akuten info-need zu befriedigen. 

  nichtsdestotrotz, thx für den (im gegenzug aktuellen) "überblick"^^


----------



## dirtywindow (28. September 2009)

Ist es sicher das man mindesten eine 3870 bzw. 8800gt? sind das eigene Erkenntnisse? auf dieser Seite werden andere Mindestanforderungen aufgeführt: http://risen.deepsilver.com/blog/pages/de/risen/features.php


----------



## Ellinar (28. September 2009)

hmm warum erscheint der test denn um 0 uhr nachts? und wieso ist der test so verdammt oberflächlich? habt ihr einen besseren test für die printausgabe zurückgehalten? 

dieser test ist echt enttäuschend, grafik, sound etc.. hätte man so schon vermuten können, was ist denn jetzt bitte mit der atmosphäre?! den quests?  naja die liebe fehlt einfach in diesem test....


----------



## Ellinar (28. September 2009)

Ellinar schrieb:


> hmm warum erscheint der test denn um 0 uhr nachts? und wieso ist der test so verdammt oberflächlich? habt ihr einen besseren test für die printausgabe zurückgehalten?
> 
> dieser test ist echt enttäuschend, grafik, sound etc.. hätte man so schon vermuten können, was ist denn jetzt bitte mit der atmosphäre?! den quests?  naja die liebe fehlt einfach in diesem test....


   achja nochwas... fällt mir grad ein... wie verhält sich denn die story im verlauf des spiels? höhen, tiefen, wendungen? irgendwie bin ich nach dem lesen kein stück schlauer. naja ich spiels halt selbst und freu mich gewaltig drauf. gute nacht!


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. September 2009)

Warum der Test heute Nacht erst erscheint? Ich nehme einfach mal an, dass es um ein Online-Embargo ging und man heute wahrscheinlich erst Tests online stellen darf 



> Nehmen Sie eine Quest an, verzeichnet das Spiel auf der Karte, wo Ihr
> Auftraggeber steht und wo Sie hinmüssen (außer bei versteckten Dingen
> natürlich).


 
 Hmm... ich hoffe das ist optional, weil mich nervt sowas in Rollenspielen eher.

 Ansonsten freu ich mich auf das Spiel. Hab mir die CE schon lange vorbestellt und kann's kaum abwarten.


----------



## Vidaro (28. September 2009)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> > Nehmen Sie eine Quest an, verzeichnet das Spiel auf der Karte, wo Ihr
> > Auftraggeber steht und wo Sie hinmüssen (außer bei versteckten Dingen
> > natürlich).
> 
> ...


 ja das ist optional man kann dies abschalten wurde zumindest vor paar monaten von PB gesagt!




dohderbert schrieb:


> 86% ist ziemlich nüchtern, hätte mehr erwartet, aber jetzt mal erst selber zocken, ist ja nicht mehr lange hinne...


 bitte   
 was ist an 86% bitte nüchtern? ist ne sehr gute wertung wwas will man denn mehr?


----------



## Rakyr (28. September 2009)

86% sind mehr als erwartet  ... und der Test ist kürzer als erwartet   

 Aber ich schätze ich werd das Spiel diesmal gleich zu Anfang durchspielen und nicht auf irgendwelche Patches und Mods warten - gleich wie bei Divinity 2


----------



## lenymo (28. September 2009)

Rakyr schrieb:


> 86% sind mehr als erwartet  ... und der Test ist kürzer als erwartet


 Vielleicht ist der Test in der "Zeitschrift zur Webseite" ja länger.


----------



## tomjane7 (28. September 2009)

Der Test ist ja wohl ein Witz.
Statt einem irreführenden wie bei Gothic 3 gibts jetzt einfach GAR KEINEN Test.
Die Dinge, die ein Rollenspiel ausmachen, werden, wie geschrieben, gar nicht angesprochen: 
Story, Quests, Atmosphäre. Und die Dinge, die -extrem oberflächlig- beschrieben sind,  waren überwiegend bekannt. 
Persönliche Spielerfahrung wurde kaum eingebunden.
Und ans Ende einfach eine Wertung geklatscht, die auf Nummer sicher geht, und nicht zu gut und nicht zu schlecht ist, damit die Entwickler glücklich und kritische Fans nicht zu verärgert sind, wenn sie nach 40 Stunden WIRKLICH einen Eindruck vom Spiel haben.
Besten Dank, Herr Weber, setzten, sechs.
Ich warte auf 4players.


----------



## uglygames (28. September 2009)

vielen dank für den Kostenlosen Test, auch wenn hier einige Kinder diesen Bericht negativ bewerten bin ich mir sicher, andere erwachsene werden euch ebenfalls danken.


----------



## Vidaro (28. September 2009)

tomjane7 schrieb:


> Besten Dank, Herr Weber, setzten, sechs.
> Ich warte auf 4players.


 na viel spaß beim warten wenn der test von denen genauso dümmlich ist wie die vorschau wo er seitenweise sich über ein und die selben dinge aufregt und rein gar ncihts zum spiel schreibt sagt der natürlich mehr aus


----------



## xclvoi (28. September 2009)

Ein paar weniger Spoiler hätten gut getan!


----------



## Meai (28. September 2009)

OMFG ist das euer Ernst??? Habt ihr da einen 
Screenshot VOM ENDBOSS GEPOSTET? SAGT 
MAL GEHTS NOCH? DEN HAB ICH JETZT 
GESEHEN.
Das ist der allererste Screen in der Galerie um 
Gottes Willen!?!? Ihr habt mir jetzt grade einen 
sehr großen Spaßfaktor im Spiel ruiniert, ist euch 
das bewusst? Sofort rauslöschen Oo


----------



## Rabowke (28. September 2009)

Meai am 28.09.2009 09:40 schrieb:
			
		

> OMFG ist das euer Ernst??? Habt ihr da einen
> Screenshot VOM ENDBOSS GEPOSTET? SAGT
> MAL GEHTS NOCH? DEN HAB ICH JETZT
> GESEHEN.
> ...


Ist ja gut ... man kann seine Kritik auch in etwas anderer Form hier kundtun.  
Man kann z.B. seine Texte in einem normalen Ton verfassen, man kann dem Redakteur eine OMail schicken und man kann dem Redakteur eine e-Mail schicken.

D.h. du hast viele Wege die nach Rom führen ...


----------



## Moleny (28. September 2009)

Meai schrieb:


> OMFG ist das euer Ernst??? Habt ihr da einen
> Screenshot VOM ENDBOSS GEPOSTET? SAGT
> MAL GEHTS NOCH? DEN HAB ICH JETZT
> GESEHEN.
> ...


   Das ist allerdings eine Sauerei, gut das ich mir wegen der Spoilergefahr ohnehin nur selten Bildergallerien von Spielen anschaue, ansonsten hätte ich möglicherweise schon gar keinen Bock mehr das Spiel zu zocken.

  Wahrscheinlich gehören die PC Games Redakteure auch zu den Leuten die im Kino gleich zu Beginn des Films lauthals rumkrakehlen wer am Ende wie stirbt.    

  Aber wenn das weiterhin passiert sollte man wohl besser einen großen Bogen um diese Seite machen.


----------



## Meai (28. September 2009)

Rabowke schrieb:


> > OMFG ist das euer Ernst??? Habt ihr da einen
> > Screenshot VOM ENDBOSS GEPOSTET? SAGT
> > MAL GEHTS NOCH? DEN HAB ICH JETZT
> > GESEHEN.
> ...


   Ja kann "man", -ich aber nicht. Da freut man sich seit Ankündigung des Spiels wie ein Huhn, und dann liest man wie gewohnt (oder besser: wie ehemals gewohnt) die PCGames online und plötzlich wird man ohne Vorwarnung mit der Faust ins Gesicht geschlagen. Ich glaube da würdest du dich auch nicht höflich erkundigen wo das Problem lag, und ob man das nicht unterlassen könnte.


----------



## HanFred (28. September 2009)

also den endgegner zu spoilern ist schon _extrem_ unklug und unsensibel.
 das ändert aber nichts daran, dass ihr niemanden beleidigen sollt.


----------



## Rabowke (28. September 2009)

Meai am 28.09.2009 09:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja kann "man", -ich aber nicht.


Doch, du auch ...   

Sonst kannst du dir nämlich ein neues Forum suchen wenn das deine Art ist zu kommunizieren. Regeln der Netiquette gelten für alle ... auch für dich.



> Ich glaube da würdest du dich auch nicht höflich erkundigen wo das Problem lag,[...]


Doch, genau das würde ich machen. So wurde es mir in meinem Elternhaus beigebracht. :-o


----------



## smooth1980 (28. September 2009)

Ich warte mit meinem Kauf lieber doch auf ne Demo . die Hardware Anforderungen sind ja doch höher als erwartet !

MFG Smooth1980


----------



## tomjane7 (28. September 2009)

Ist schon ein starkes Stück, Meai. 
Nichts zu Story und Quest im sog. "Test", und dann der Endboss - wenn er es denn ist - als erstes Bild in der Galerie.
Zu schlecht, beinahe lustig.


----------



## HanFred (28. September 2009)

tomjane7 schrieb:


> Nichts zu Story und Quest im sog. "Test"


   das ist heutzutage ganz normal. hauptsache man veröffentlicht als erster.


----------



## SteFUN81 (28. September 2009)

Um mal wieder zurück zum thema zu kommen: Wenn ich in der nächsten Zeit ein Spiel dieser Machart spielen möchte, würdet ihr mir eher zu Risen oder zu The Witcher raten? Dass The Witcher wohl niedrigere Hardwareanforderungen hat und zudem wohl nur ein Drittel kostet mal ausser Acht gelassen.


----------



## Vidaro (28. September 2009)

hier mal ein ausführlicher Test von World of Risen
http://www.worldofrisen.de/article_257.htm


----------



## Vordack (28. September 2009)

*AW:*



sahel35 schrieb:


> naja nachdem was ich gelesen habe, hätte ich sowas wie 78% erwartet. d


 Geht mir komischerweise genauso. Es liest sich wie ein Spiel daß gehobener Durchschnitt ist.

 Da G1 und 2 für mich aber zu den Top Titeln gehören, ist es für mich aber ein Pflichtkauf.


----------



## Vidaro (28. September 2009)

*AW:*

übrigens wie kommt ihr eig auf 40 stunden?
in dem einen faszit von WoR wird von gut doppelt so langer spielzeit berichtet und er hat die ganze welt erkundet und fast alles gemacht


----------



## tomjane7 (28. September 2009)

SteFUN81 schrieb:


> Um mal wieder zurück zum thema zu kommen: Wenn ich in der nächsten Zeit ein Spiel dieser Machart spielen möchte, würdet ihr mir eher zu Risen oder zu The Witcher raten? Dass The Witcher wohl niedrigere Hardwareanforderungen hat und zudem wohl nur ein Drittel kostet mal ausser Acht gelassen.


 Nun, keiner von uns hat Risen bisher selbst gespielt, daher ist die Frage schwer zu beantworten.
 Ich -und jeder andere Gothic-Liebhaber, den ich kenne - hatte auch mit The Witcher viel Spaß.
 Persönlich empfinde ich zwar eine zusammenhängende, übergangslose Welt (Risen) als Vorteil gegenüber einzelner Gebiete wie bei Witcher.
 Im Bezug auf Story, Atmosphäre, Quests, Charaktere etc. ist für mich Witcher einzigartig und extrem immersiv.
 Kann ich dir wirklich nur empfehlen.
 Lad dir doch die Demo zu Witcher runter!


----------



## Rabowke (28. September 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Vidaro am 28.09.2009 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens wie kommt ihr eig auf 40 stunden?
> in dem einen faszit von WoR wird von gut doppelt so langer spielzeit berichtet und er hat die ganze welt erkundet und fast alles gemacht


Hast du dir damit nicht gerade die Frage selbst beantwortet?  :-o


----------



## cosmo76 (28. September 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht, wie man der Grafik ein "Gut" bescheinigen kann und dann gleich darunter schreibt, dass sie durchwachsen ist.  Aufgrund der genannten Kritikpunkte verdient die Grafik nur ein "befriedigend". Für 86% ist das Fazit auch wenig euphorisch, für mich klingt das eher nach einem soliden Titel, als ein Spitzenspiel.


----------



## HanFred (28. September 2009)

*AW:*



Vidaro schrieb:


> übrigens wie kommt ihr eig auf 40 stunden?
> in dem einen faszit von WoR wird von gut doppelt so langer spielzeit berichtet und er hat die ganze welt erkundet und fast alles gemacht


   so etwas ist doch äusserst individuell. ich kann mich erinnern, dass hier im forum viele geschrieben haben, sie hätten Gothic und Gothic 2 in 25 stunden durchgespielt. beide habe ich in knapp 60 stunden durchgespielt, weil ich mir neben möglichst allen nebenquests eben jedes detail ansehe und jeden quatsch probiere (z.b. ob man an orte gelangen kann, an die man nicht  gelangen können sollte; ich speichere auch häufig und teste verschiedene NPC-reaktionen usw.). so werde ich für Risen vermutlich auch an die 80 stunden brauchen, wenn andere, die ähnlich spielen, ebenso lange gebraucht haben.


----------



## SteFUN81 (28. September 2009)

tomjane7 schrieb:


> SteFUN81 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Um mal wieder zurück zum thema zu kommen: Wenn ich in der nächsten Zeit ein Spiel dieser Machart spielen möchte, würdet ihr mir eher zu Risen oder zu The Witcher raten? Dass The Witcher wohl niedrigere Hardwareanforderungen hat und zudem wohl nur ein Drittel kostet mal ausser Acht gelassen.
> ...


 Danke erstmal für die Antwort. Ich dachte vielleicht könnte(n) mir der/die Tester sagen, was besser ist. Das ist aber sicherlich Geschmackssache....

 Die Witcher Demo zu laden ist sicherlich ein guter Tipp, ein Vergleich ist wegen einer fehlenden Risen Demo aber wieder schwer


----------



## HanFred (28. September 2009)

tomjane7 schrieb:


> SteFUN81 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Um mal wieder zurück zum thema zu kommen: Wenn ich in der nächsten Zeit ein Spiel dieser Machart spielen möchte, würdet ihr mir eher zu Risen oder zu The Witcher raten? Dass The Witcher wohl niedrigere Hardwareanforderungen hat und zudem wohl nur ein Drittel kostet mal ausser Acht gelassen.
> ...


   The Witcher ist wirklich gut. würde auch dazu raten, die demo ausgiebig zu spielen. am anfang hat mich die steuerung total abgestossen, aber die dichte atmosphäre, die abwechslung und die tatsache, dass es kein braves und schon gar kein prüdes RPG ist haben mich dann ziemlich schnell wieder um den finger gewickelt.
  das Gothic-interface wie auch das charaktersystem haben mir bisher besser zugesagt. leider wird das kampfsystem wohl wieder ähnlich wie in Gothic 3, klickklickklick... darum kann ich da keinen pluspunkt mehr vergeben (ich bin ein "classic"-fanboy    ). brav ist Gothic auch nie gewesen und das wird bei Risen wohl ähnlich sein. ein punkt, der mir persönlich sehr wichtig ist. aber da nehmen sich die beiden wie gesagt nicht so viel. 

 edit: wenn du es nicht eilig hast, kannst du ja auf die Risen-demo warten, während du die Witcher-demo spielst.


----------



## Odin333 (28. September 2009)

Ist der Witz eigentlich schon jemandem eingefallen?
Was hat Starship Troopers und Gothic gemeinsam?

Den Bugreport kann ich nicht ganz verstehen:

"In knapp 100 Stunden Spielzeit auf drei verschiedenen Systemen stürzte Risen selten ab"
Sollte das Spiel überhaupt abstürzen?

Dann werden verschiedene Bugs beschrieben und es gibt verschiedene KI Aussetzer - aber alles nichts gravierendes.

Sind derartige Bugs also nun ganz normal geworden?


----------



## DeadBody666 (28. September 2009)

Ich hätte da ne Frage zu den Systemanforderungen.
 Wie schätzt ihr die Performance mit meinem System ein?
 Kann ich RISEN in akzeptabler, guter Quali zocken oder sollte es soger recht gut laufen? Oder vieleicht auch garnicht??
 System: siehe Signatur!!


----------



## WeberSebastian (28. September 2009)

Odin333 schrieb:


> Ist der Witz eigentlich schon jemandem eingefallen?
> Was hat Starship Troopers und Gothic gemeinsam?
> 
> Den Bugreport kann ich nicht ganz verstehen:
> ...


 
 Natürlich sollten Bugs am besten gar nicht auftreten. Bei derart umfangreichen Open-World-Spielen lassen sie sich aber nun mal nicht vermeiden. Und wie im Text beschrieben: Risen hat derart wenige und seltene Bugs, dass sie nicht gravierend ins Gewicht fallen. Da gab es deutlich schlimmere Beispiele in der Vergangenheit...



DeadBody666 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da ne Frage zu den Systemanforderungen.
> Wie schätzt ihr die Performance mit meinem System ein?
> Kann ich RISEN in akzeptabler, guter Quali zocken oder sollte es soger recht gut laufen? Oder vieleicht auch garnicht??
> System: siehe Signatur!!


 
 Mit deinem Rechner solltest du keine Probleme haben.



HanFred schrieb:


> tomjane7 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nichts zu Story und Quest im sog. "Test"
> ...


 
 Beides noch ergänzt.


----------



## DeadBody666 (28. September 2009)

Danke für die Antwort! Tag gerettet! Hatte schon echte Panikatacken und derbe Schweissausbrüche! Dachte ich muss Geld für ne neue Graka auf den Tisch legen!


----------



## HanFred (28. September 2009)

WeberSebastian schrieb:


> Beides noch ergänzt.


   merci


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. September 2009)

DeadBody666 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da ne Frage zu den Systemanforderungen.
> Wie schätzt ihr die Performance mit meinem System ein?
> Kann ich RISEN in akzeptabler, guter Quali zocken oder sollte es soger recht gut laufen? Oder vieleicht auch garnicht??
> System: siehe Signatur!!


 
 Würde mich mal interessieren, wie ich Risen auf meinem System spielen kann.   
 Mein System:

*CPU:* Athlon64 X2 4200+
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 2GB RAM DDR
*Graka: *ATI Radeon X3850 AGP
*Mainboard: *MSI K8MM-V


 Ist freilich kein allzu tolles System, aber Gothic 3 konnte ich beispielsweise recht gut spielen, bis auf einige Zwischenruckler. (1152x864, ohne AA, hohe Details)
 Hatte bei Gothic 3 und Co. meist gute 30fps, seltener mehr, manchmal weniger.


----------



## AWYN (28. September 2009)

LOL! sogar die kritische Redaktion hat sich inzwischen an die bugs gewöhnt und freut sich wenn alles nur "selten" abstürzt, oder nur mal was hängen bleibt. gehts noch?!?!?!?...  Piranha Bytes sollten es lassen, oder mal bei EPIC oder CryTec nach einer ordentlichen technologie fragen...


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. September 2009)

AWYN schrieb:


> LOL! sogar die kritische Redaktion hat sich inzwischen an die bugs gewöhnt und freut sich wenn alles nur "selten" abstürzt, oder nur mal was hängen bleibt. gehts noch?!?!?!?... Piranha Bytes sollten es lassen, oder mal bei EPIC oder CryTec nach einer ordentlichen technologie fragen...


 In derart komplexen Rollenspielen sind Bugs keine Seltenheit und wohl ehr unvermeidbar. Das war nicht nur seit Gothic 3 so, du Hans.  

 Es wurde auch eindeutig erwähnt, dass die Bugs den Spielverlauf nicht behindern und auch nicht störend auffielen. Lesen bildet.


----------



## Odin333 (28. September 2009)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> AWYN schrieb:
> 
> 
> > LOL! sogar die kritische Redaktion hat sich inzwischen an die bugs gewöhnt und freut sich wenn alles nur "selten" abstürzt, oder nur mal was hängen bleibt. gehts noch?!?!?!?... Piranha Bytes sollten es lassen, oder mal bei EPIC oder CryTec nach einer ordentlichen technologie fragen...
> ...


   Wenn das Spiel abstürzt, behindert das also nicht den Spielverlauf?

 Ich hätte gerne mal einen Bugvergleiche zwischen Fallout 3 und Risen, oder The Wicher und Risen.
 Oder ist Risen soviel komplexer und grösser als F3 oder Wicher?


----------



## KONNAITN (28. September 2009)

AWYN schrieb:


> LOL! sogar die kritische Redaktion hat sich inzwischen an die bugs gewöhnt und freut sich wenn alles nur "selten" abstürzt, oder nur mal was hängen bleibt. gehts noch?!?!?!?... Piranha Bytes sollten es lassen, oder mal bei EPIC oder CryTec nach einer ordentlichen technologie fragen...


   EPIC oder Crytek machen aber keine Rollenspiele und das ist schon ein Unterschied. Und wenn ich an die großen RPGs der letzten Zeit denke, z.B. Mass Effect, Fallout 3 oder The Witcher, war keines von denen fehler- oder bugfrei. Auch bei diesen Spielen hatte ich gelegentliche Abstürze, KI- oder Physik-Probleme (z.B. bei Mass Effect, das mit "ordentlicher Technologie" von EPIC läuft), und sogar Plotstopper. 
  Fehlerfreie, komplexe RPGs sind ohne Nachpatches offenbar kaum noch machbar und solange sich die Probleme bei Risen in Grenzen halten, was offenbar der Fall ist, muss man sie meiner Meinung nach auch nicht kritischer bewerten als bei der Konkurrenz.


----------



## WeberSebastian (28. September 2009)

Odin333 schrieb:


> RedDragon20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > AWYN schrieb:
> ...


 Um das noch mal klarzustellen: Auf meinem Rechner ist Risen während der Spielzeit NICHT abgestürzt. Nur bei einem Kollegen einmal, das kann aber an allem möglich liegen, nicht nur am Spiel selbst.
 Erwähnt muss es dennoch werden.


----------



## WeberSebastian (28. September 2009)

dirtywindow schrieb:


> Ist es sicher das man mindesten eine 3870 bzw. 8800gt? sind das eigene Erkenntnisse? auf dieser Seite werden andere Mindestanforderungen aufgeführt: http://risen.deepsilver.com/blog/pages/de/risen/features.php


 Die Hardwareangaben stammen von unseren Kollegen von der PC Games Hardware. Die haben diese Werte aufgrund ihrer Benchmarks festgelegt.


----------



## Vidaro (28. September 2009)

Odin333 schrieb:


> RedDragon20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > AWYN schrieb:
> ...


  wenn man auf verschiedenen systemen testet kann jedes spiel mal abstürtzen!
  man kann nicht jede hardwarekonfig testen!
  mein wenn ich denk das Fallout 3 angeblich ungepatcht gar oft abgestürtzt ist ich hatte da nie einen abstürtz selbe wie bei witcher!  dafür sind so "bugfreie" spiele wie anno 1701/1404 bei mir paar mal abgestürtzt nach 3-4 stunden

  und sie sagen das es fast nciht abgestürtzt ist was durchaus gut ist! da JEDES spiel abstürtzen kann!


----------



## Vordack (28. September 2009)

Odin333 schrieb:


> RedDragon20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > AWYN schrieb:
> ...


 Nein, nicht wenn es "nur" 1 x am Tag abstürzt


----------



## LostHero (28. September 2009)

Das traurigste ist, ist die Tatsache, dass Risen bereits im Netz zu finden ist...
 Laut Amazon kommt meine CE nicht mal am Releasetag sondern erst am 3.10 .


----------



## Odin333 (28. September 2009)

WeberSebastian schrieb:


> Odin333 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > RedDragon20 schrieb:
> ...


   Dann sollte man das auch so schreiben, um Missverständnisse von Anfang an auszuschliessen, wenn man schreibt "In knapp 100 Stunden Spielzeit auf drei verschiedenen Systemen stürzte Risen selten ab", dann bedeutet das eher nicht, dass es nur einmal abgestürzt ist, sonder weist auf mehrmalige Abstürze hin.


----------



## Marko3006 (28. September 2009)

Zitat: (Original von AWYN)
LOL! sogar die kritische Redaktion hat sich inzwischen an die bugs gewöhnt und freut sich wenn alles nur "selten" abstürzt, oder nur mal was hängen bleibt. gehts noch?!?!?!?... Piranha Bytes sollten es lassen, oder mal bei EPIC oder CryTec nach einer ordentlichen technologie fragen

Also so ein schwachsinn!PB hat hervoragende Arbeit geleistet JEDES Spiel kann mal abstürzen liegt halt am System Dawn of war 2 hab ich fast gar nicht zum laufen bekommen erst auf meinem neuen PC liefs ohne Probleme!Naja gibt halt solche Miesmacher!


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (28. September 2009)

Klingt nach nichts besonderem. Wenig Waffen- und Rüstungswahl. Schwache Story. Klingt nach einem grafikorientiertem Geldeinbringsel.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. September 2009)

Marko3006 schrieb:


> Zitat: (Original von AWYN)
> LOL! sogar die kritische Redaktion hat sich inzwischen an die bugs gewöhnt und freut sich wenn alles nur "selten" abstürzt, oder nur mal was hängen bleibt. gehts noch?!?!?!?... Piranha Bytes sollten es lassen, oder mal bei EPIC oder CryTec nach einer ordentlichen technologie fragen
> 
> Also so ein schwachsinn!PB hat hervoragende Arbeit geleistet JEDES Spiel kann mal abstürzen liegt halt am System Dawn of war 2 hab ich fast gar nicht zum laufen bekommen erst auf meinem neuen PC liefs ohne Probleme!Naja gibt halt solche Miesmacher!


 
 So wie es ausschaut, scheint mir Risen auf jedenfall ein fertiges Endprodukt zu sein, was es sich durchaus anzuspielen lohnt, die paar Bugs hin oder her. Die 86% Wertung halte ich für durchaus realistisch und ist noch immer ein sehr gutes Ergebnis. 

 Bugs gibt es in jedem Spiel und wer ein perfekt programmiertes Spiel will, der soll selbst zusehen, wie er da ran kommt, oder selbst programmieren (was dann ehr noch schlechter werden würde. Man sagt ja so schön: "Große Klappe, nichts dahinter"  )
 Es wird *nie *bugfreie Spiele geben, schon gar dann, wenn Spiele von mal zu mal komplexer und größer werden.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. September 2009)

TheoTheMushroom schrieb:


> Klingt nach nichts besonderem. Wenig Waffen- und Rüstungswahl. Schwache Story. Klingt nach einem grafikorientierten Geldeinbringsel.


 
 Ein Rollenspiel basiert aber nicht nur auf Waffen- und Rüstungszahl. Die Story dürfte, denke ich, zumindest interessant werden und durch die (hoffe ich) toll synchronisierten Dialoge wieder hübsch zur Schau gestellt werden. 
 Es gibt andere Faktoren, die ein Rollenspiel ebenso ausmachen.


----------



## Vordack (28. September 2009)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> TheoTheMushroom schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Klingt nach nichts besonderem. Wenig Waffen- und Rüstungswahl. Schwache Story. Klingt nach einem grafikorientierten Geldeinbringsel.
> ...


 Genau Meinung. Da kann mir ein Elder Scrolls Titel mit seiner ach so großen Spielwelt und hui so viele Rüstungen und und und gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## DeadBody666 (28. September 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht warum ein Spiel schon vor Releasedate von Leuten zerlabert werden muss! Wenn es die Leute alle noch nichtmal angespielt haben. Und das was ich auf www.worldofrisen.de/ gelesen habe hat mich davon überzeugt das die Menschen bei PB aus ihren Fehlern von G3 wohl etwas gelernt haben.


----------



## louplex (28. September 2009)

DeadBody666 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum ein Spiel schon vor Releasedate von Leuten zerlabert werden muss! Wenn es die Leute alle noch nichtmal angespielt haben. Und das was ich auf www.worldofrisen.de/ gelesen habe hat mich davon überzeugt das die Menschen bei PB aus ihren Fehlern von G3 wohl etwas gelernt haben.


 In wie fern ein Test dieser Seite nun objektiv und unabhängig ist, sei mal dahin gestellt...


----------



## Schatzisuch (28. September 2009)

Wahrscheinlich weil es darum geht, das Spiel zu kaufen (immerhin sind es 45 Euro) oder lieber zu hinterfragen, ob es wirklich gut geworden ist?  Klar haben die Leute von PB aus ihren Fehlern gelernt: die Gegnervielfalt ist dürftig, man setzt immer noch auf langweilige Unterwelt Levels, der Endgegner ist vergeigt, eine Charakterentwicklung findet gar nicht statt, die Story ist 08/15, es gibt eine Menge Sammlerquest, auf Storytelling (zusätzliche Infos über die Welt) wurde ganz verzichtet (den Namen der Insel z.b. kriegst du nur aus dem Werbematerial), die Anzahl der Charaktermodelle für Frauen beläuft sich auf ganze zwei, die Texturen sind matschig und die Kopfmodelle entsprechen nicht mehr dem 2009 Standard. Außerdem hat man ganz auf charismatische Charaktere aus Gothic verzichtet, wie Diego. Es ist trotzdem immer noch ein gutes Spiel, aber bei Risen sieht man jetzt schon, wie viel Potenzial weggeben wurde. Das ist schlicht traurig.


----------



## Vidaro (28. September 2009)

Schatzisuch schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich weil es darum geht, das Spiel zu kaufen (immerhin sind es 45 Euro) oder lieber zu hinterfragen, ob es wirklich gut geworden ist?  Klar haben die Leute von PB aus ihren Fehlern gelernt: die Gegnervielfalt ist dürftig, man setzt immer noch auf langweilige Unterwelt Levels, der Endgegner ist vergeigt, eine Charakterentwicklung findet gar nicht statt, die Story ist 08/15, es gibt eine Menge Sammlerquest, auf Storytelling (zusätzliche Infos über die Welt) wurde ganz verzichtet (den Namen der Insel z.b. kriegst du nur aus dem Werbematerial), die Anzahl der Charaktermodelle für Frauen beläuft sich auf ganze zwei, die Texturen sind matschig und die Kopfmodelle entsprechen nicht mehr dem 2009 Standard. Außerdem hat man ganz auf charismatische Charaktere aus Gothic verzichtet, wie Diego. Es ist trotzdem immer noch ein gutes Spiel, aber bei Risen sieht man jetzt schon, wie viel Potenzial weggeben wurde. Das ist schlicht traurig.


 so so woher kannste das schon sagen?

 grade das mit den Charaktere? 
 wo es erstens klar ist das man verzichtet hat da die Charaktere nicht mehr PB gehören   
 und zweitens wer sagt das es solche nicht mehr gibt?


----------



## LostHero (28. September 2009)

DeadBody666 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum ein Spiel schon vor Releasedate von Leuten zerlabert werden muss! Wenn es die Leute alle noch nichtmal angespielt haben. Und das was ich auf www.worldofrisen.de/ gelesen habe hat mich davon überzeugt das die Menschen bei PB aus ihren Fehlern von G3 wohl etwas gelernt haben.


 Im world of risen test wird auch etwas ausführlicher auf die gefundenne bugs eingegangen als bei PC Games.

 und da ist zwar (wie mehrfach erwähnt) nix gravierendes bei, jedoch sind 2 oder 3 der bei world of risen genannten bugs in meinen augen schon "dringend patch würdig", da sie mich beim spielen schon extrem nerven würden.

 Konkret:

 - Unsichtbare gegner = absolutes no go!
 - teleportieren in den 2. stock eines gebäudes = absolutes no go!
 - "Knacken GUI" verschwindet nicht mehr wenn man beim knacken angesprochen wird = hätte bei der QA bemerkt werden müssen

 letzerer bug dürfte aber wohl wirklich nur sehr selten wenn überhaupt auftreffen, aber zumindest die ersten beiden hätte ich schon gerne in "absehbarer zeit" durch nen patch gefixt, weil laut world of risen diese sich eben nicht nur auf 1 bestimmte stelle beschränken.

 mit all dem andern genannten zeug wie z.b. "charakter bewegt sich wenn man im inventar ist" und sonstige scherze kann ich gut leben, dafür gibs die maussteuerung (zwingt einen ja keiner mit WASD durchs inventar zu navigieren).


----------



## KONNAITN (28. September 2009)

LostHero schrieb:


> Im world of risen test wird auch etwas ausführlicher auf die gefundenne bugs eingegangen als bei PC Games.
> 
> und da ist zwar (wie mehrfach erwähnt) nix gravierendes bei, jedoch sind 2 oder 3 der bei world of risen genannten bugs in meinen augen schon "dringend patch würdig", da sie mich beim spielen schon extrem nerven würden.
> 
> ...


   Die beiden Beispiele werden hier im Test aber auch genannt.


----------



## KHAZAR (28. September 2009)

Habe ich was verpasst? Der Text sagt inhaltlich aus "ja ganz nett aber eher mittelmaß".. wie zur Hölle kommt da bitte ein 86% raus?! Ist jetzt 86% das neue Mittelmaß? Genauso lustig 





> die letzten beiden Akte führen Sie nur noch in triste, dunkle Tempelruinen und Katakomben, in denen Sie sich Stunde um Stunde mit immergleichen Gegnern herumschlagen - ein kleines Ärgernis.


 ?? Ein "kleines" Ärgernis?? die Hälfte des Games ist trist und eher öde und das ist ein "Kleines" Ärgernis? häääh? xD


----------



## dirtywindow (28. September 2009)

WeberSebastian schrieb:


> dirtywindow schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ist es sicher das man mindesten eine 3870 bzw. 8800gt? sind das eigene Erkenntnisse? auf dieser Seite werden andere Mindestanforderungen aufgeführt: http://risen.deepsilver.com/blog/pages/de/risen/features.php
> ...


 Ich habe mal kurz reingeschaut und die haben die Karten jeweils nur unter maximalen Details gebencht. Das sind dann ja auch nicht die Mindestanforderungen sondern die Mindestanforderungen für maximale Details in 1280x1024 mit 16:1 AF  
 Vielleicht wäre es gut, wenn das vermerkt werden würde!

  Ihr habt mir so einen ganz schönen Schrecken eingejagt in Anbetracht meiner 1950pro


----------



## zerr (28. September 2009)

wir das spiel auf meinen system laufen 

c2d e7300
ati 4830
2gb ocz ram


----------



## Spruso (28. September 2009)

KHAZAR schrieb:


> Habe ich was verpasst? Der Text sagt inhaltlich aus "ja ganz nett aber eher mittelmaß".. wie zur Hölle kommt da bitte ein 86% raus?! Ist jetzt 86% das neue Mittelmaß? Genauso lustig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Was regst du dich auf? Das ist die übliche Entwicklung. Es ist doch schon seit Jahren so, dass deutsche Spiele (die nicht gerade absolute Billigproduktionen sind) hier immer relativ gut wegkommen, auch wenn die Texte (und zum Teil Wertungen ausländischer Magazine) etwas Anderes vermuten lassen.

  Das war ja auch schon bei G3 (ich will hier aber nicht sagen, dass Risen so schlimm ist wie G3, das sicher nicht) oder beim technisch superben aber erzählerisch äusserst schwachen Crysis so. Interessanterweise geniessen die grossen deutschen Entwickler scheinbar einfach eine Art von "Heimbonus".

  Aber ganz ehrlich, ein Spiel mit "immer gleichen Gegnern", "tristen, dunklen Tempelruinen", Teleportbug und unsichtbaren Gegnern dürfte eigentlich keine 86% erhalten, weil das deutet auf einen "Hervorragenden Titel" hin, wohingegen die oben beschriebenen Mängel eher auf ein "gutes Spiel mit schwächen in einzelnen Disziplinen" hindeutet, also nach PCG-Wertungssystem etwas im 70er Bereich.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. September 2009)

Ich finds sehr lustig, wie sich schon die Leute ein Urteil über Bugs etc. bilden, obwohl außer den Redakteuren noch niemand das Spiel gespielt hat. Wartet doch einfach erst mal ab bis Freitag bis das Spiel erscheint, oder bis die Demo kommt. 
 Eine Alternative wäre auch: Googelt mal nach Risen 45 Minuten Gameplay Video. Glaub bei Gameone war es, da haben sie 45 Minuten des Spieles am Stück gezeigt. Mir gefiel das jedenfalls sehr gut. Die Welt wirkte unglaublich stimmig, die Atmosphäre war sehr dicht....mich hat das jedenfalls sehr an die ersten Gothic-Teile erinnert.


----------



## Schatzisuch (28. September 2009)

Vidaro schrieb:


> Schatzisuch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...


 Das ist der Schnitt aller Tests (das Konkurrenzmagazin lässt u.a. grüßen), auch die des WoP Teams (4 Tester a 80 Stunden Spielzeit) und ihrer Antworten im WoP Forum. Sie beklagen ja selbst, obwohl Gothic-Fans, dass es keinen Charakter gibt vom schlage eines Diego. Die wichtigsten Charaktere fungieren nämlich als Questgeber, ihre Motivationen für die Handlungen (wieso sind sie auf der Insel z.b.) werden vom Spiel nicht erklärt. Es ist nicht einmal eine Verbesserung, es ist erzählerischer Rückschritt!


----------



## Tyrm (28. September 2009)

War Gothic 2 völlig bugfrei? Warum sind dann ein paar Bugs in Risen auf einmal eine Katastrophe? Dass es lange nicht so schlimm ist wie in Gothic 3 wurde ja schon mehrmals bewiesen.
Das glecihe gilt für Story, Quests usw...


----------



## DestinysHand (29. September 2009)

JEEHAAA!
Also mal ehrlich die kleinen ungereimtheiten scheinen ja verschwindent gering zu sein!!!
Welches Rollenspiel kommt wirklich Bugfrei auf den Markt??
Wenn mann bedenkt das es selbst bei Gothic 3 immernoch ne Riesenfangemeinde mit Moddern und Mappern und was nicht alles dazu gehört gibt dann sollte einem jetzt schon klar werden das Risen 100%tig sehr lange oben auf bleiben wird.
Und am Ende mit Sicherheit auch sehr viel mehr Spielzeit zu bieten haben wird als 60 Stunden.
Also ich persönlich muss nicht lange überlegen wenn es darum geht sich zwischen Risen und Arcania zu entscheiden ,schon alleine aus Symphatiegründen!!!
Wer das aders siehr OK ,jedem das seine.In diesem Sinne so lasset die Spiele beginnen ^^ .CU HF------->PEACE!!!


----------



## gildenmeister (29. September 2009)

Ich warte lieber auf Arcania. Mir gefällt der Aspekt der letzten zwei Kapitel gar nicht, die man überwiegend in  nicht gerade ansehnlichen Höhlen und Kerkern verbringen soll, mit immer den gleichen Gegnern. Da schafft man eine durchaus atmosphärische Landschaft und 1/3 des Spieles spielt unter Tage. Der Gedanke gefällt mir gar nicht.
Die zwei enthaltene Fraktionen sind ja auch mehr Schein als sein. Im Prinzip nur eine Entscheidung zwischen Axt und Feuerball. Die Missionen beider Fraktionen sind identisch. Da hätte ich mir mehr unterschiede gewünscht, auch im Missionsdesign der einzelnen Fraktionen. Story technisch ist es scheinbar auch nur 08/15 und vorhersehbar. 
Außerdem hätte ich mir eine schöne Kleinstadt gewünscht , wie im zweiten Teil. Mit verschiedenen Vierteln und Kanalisationen. Aber wieder einmal nur ein etwas größeres Dorf, Lager etc.... Auch Unterfraktionen z.B. Diebesgilde etc... währen interessant, daß hat man im dritten teil ja schon verhunzt gehabt. Als Dieb wurde man dort nicht gerade glücklich. Teil zwei war genial in der Hinsicht ( KI / Reaktion der Bewohner, Kisten öffnen etc.. ).  

Für mich, sogar als Gothic Fan, daher uninteressant, lieber den guten alten zweiten teil noch mal raus holen.


----------



## Paulgilbert (29. September 2009)

Blieb denn vor lauter Durchspielen keine Zeit mehr einen Test zu verfassen, der über ein 10.-Klasse-Niveau hinausgeht? 

Die Einteilung des Textes in Sound, Grafik, Steuerung hatten wir doch schon mal. Holt uns die Geschichte jetzt doch wieder ein? Ist Evolution, auch wenn es nur um Computerspielhefte geht, doch rückwärts möglich?

An den fehlenden journalistischen Fähigkeiten vom Redakteur liegt's sicher nicht. Was ist da los? Die Eltern dieses Tests müssen Geschwister sein, dass sie ihrem Zöglich so schlechte Anlagen vererbt haben. 

Die Produktbeschreibung meines Shampoo schwört beim Lesen fast genauso viel Athmossphäre herauf wie ein solcher Test zu Risen, nur dass ich auf mein Shampoo stapfen kann und der Inhalt fliegt sehr lustig an die Wand. Über so etwas freue ich mich, nur wenn ich dran denke. Das geht mit einem PC-Games-Heft nur bedingt. 

Etwa weil ich wütend darüber bin, dass ich 3,50 EUR für Euer Magazin ausgebe und solche faden Texte vorfinde. Dann fliegt das Heft zwar auch an die Wand. Wenigstens warnt Ihr auf der Webseite vor.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (29. September 2009)

Paulgilbert schrieb:


> Blieb denn vor lauter Durchspielen keine Zeit mehr einen Test zu verfassen, der über ein 10.-Klasse-Niveau hinausgeht?
> 
> Die Einteilung des Textes in Sound, Grafik, Steuerung hatten wir doch schon mal. Holt uns die Geschichte jetzt doch wieder ein? Ist Evolution, auch wenn es nur um Computerspielhefte geht, doch rückwärts möglich?
> 
> ...


  Im Heft findet sich ein anderer Risen-Test als hier auf der Website -- inkl. Fließtext.

  Gerade bei umfangreichen Online-Artikeln ist eine sinnvolle, auf den ersten Blick erfassbare Unterteilung eines laaaaaaaaaaangen Fließtextes m. E. nicht verkehrt, weil man sehr schnell zu den Punkten skippen kann, die einen interessieren.

  Richtig? Blödsinn? Veto? Teils-teils?

  Petra
  PC Games


----------



## nikiburstr8x (29. September 2009)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Gerade bei umfangreichen Online-Artikeln ist eine sinnvolle, auf den ersten Blick erfassbare Unterteilung eines laaaaaaaaaaangen Fließtextes m. E. nicht verkehrt, weil man sehr schnell zu den Punkten skippen kann, die einen interessieren.
> 
> Richtig? Blödsinn? Veto? Teils-teils?
> 
> ...


 Volle Zustimmung. 

 Man kann sich genau den Bestandteil des Spiels rauspicken, worauf man den größten Wert legt, so mache ich das zumindest - und da mir bei Risen das Kampfsystem überhaupt nicht zusagt, werde ich diesem Spiel auch keine Chance geben.


----------



## KHAZAR (29. September 2009)

Spruso schrieb:


> KHAZAR schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Habe ich was verpasst? Der Text sagt inhaltlich aus "ja ganz nett aber eher mittelmaß".. wie zur Hölle kommt da bitte ein 86% raus?! Ist jetzt 86% das neue Mittelmaß? Genauso lustig
> ...


 

 Also komm du willst mir doch nich sagen das es so klingt als würde ich mich aufregen ^^ ich fand das eher extrem belustigend und da mich Risen (da es nur ein verbesserter G3-Klon ist oder G(-1)-Klon   ) überhaupt nicht interessiert ich das auch nicht ernst nehme ^^

 Ich meine mal ehrlich das sieht doch so aus als wenn der Bewerter und der Textschreiber 2 unterschiedliche Personen sind   oder das mit dem kleinen Ärgernis habe ich mich weggeschmissen vor lachen ^^


----------



## Paulgilbert (29. September 2009)

> Im Heft findet sich ein anderer Risen-Test als hier auf der Website -- inkl. Fließtext.
> 
> 
> Gerade bei umfangreichen Online-Artikeln ist eine sinnvolle, auf den
> ...


 Da stimme ich zu. Lange langweilige Fließtexte helfen niemandem. Kleine gut verdauliche Häppchen sollten es sein. Am besten noch informativ ohne wichtige Inhalte zu verraten. Ich zweifle hier an der dramaturgischen Kraft der Textteilung nach Story, Steuerung, Grafik, Sound. Im Ideal verlangt doch jede Rezension einen eigenen Textaufbau abhängig vom Spiel. (Aber wem erzähl ich Narr das?!)

 Mir fehlt die Emotion beim Geschilderten. Konkrete Momente, die Risen so in der Gunst des Spielers aufsteigen oder auch fallen lassen. Zum Beispiel: Stundenlanges Rumgeassel unter Tage gerät in Risen zum Ärgernis. Damals in Ultima Underworld war das der Renner. 

 Nach dem Test klingt es so, als habe PB die bewährten Zutaten aus G1 und G2 hergenommen, um daraus Risen zu backen. Die offene Frage für mich lautet: Risen = Gothic 2 Variation No.4 in Fis-moll? Oder: Ist Risen mehr als ein aufgebrezeltes Remake eines erfolgreichen Klassikers unter neuem Namen?


----------



## Meai (29. September 2009)

Wenn man drüber nachdenkt, stört mich das auch ein wenig. Bei 4players (jop, jetzt kommt ein Vergleich mit einem Konkurrenten) hat man das Gefühl, dass ein richtiger Spieler das Review verfasst hat, der sich an Dingen ärgert die mich auch ärgern würden, und Dinge großartig findet die ich auch bestaunen würde. 
 Hier wird man eher mit einer Aufzählung von "Fakten" begrüßt, die - ich muss meinem Vorredner zustimmen- emotionslos sind.
 Ich kann mir darunter nichts vorstellen, um abstrakter zu werden: ich kann nicht nachfühlen ob euch das Spiel tatsächlich Spaß gemacht hat, oder ihr das nur vorgibt, weil ihr denkt dass das Spiel Grafik, Features und Aussehen eines Spiels bieten, das vielen Spielern Spaß machen könnte.
 Lösung: bietet "Beweise". Während man spielt, fallen einem doch immer (mir zumindest) dutzende Sachen ein, die mich beeindrucken oder leicht aus der Atmosphäre reißen. Sowas brauche ich in einem Test damit ich euch auch tatsächlich glaube, dass ihr die Kaufempfehlung aus Überzeugung aussprecht, anstatt aus Kalkulation.
 Sry, ich muss das wieder bringen, aber euer Gothic 3 Test ist das Traumbeispiel dafür: kein Spieler der bei Verstand ist, würde das Spiel wie es zu Release ausgesehen hat, mit dieser Wertung bedeuten. Ich unterstelle mal einfach dass ihr die Grafik mit dem Hype multipliziert habt, und dann eine komplett unverständliche Zahl rauskam.


----------



## chaos777 (29. September 2009)

@Vorredner
ich meine das Spiel hat 86% bekommen
und macht für mich einen guten Eindruck.Aber da sprichst du was an
Ich hab auch den Eindruck als ob die PC Games garnicht so begeistert wäre oder?
sollte keine Kritik sein interessiert mich eben.


----------



## Mr3ddy (29. September 2009)

Mir kommts so vor als ob PcGames an anderen Sachen mehr festhällt mit denen sie mehr Geld verdienen, als an den Test, die eigentlich das wichtigste sein sollten was PCG so rausbringt, stattdessen kommen mir die Tests, eingequetscht zwischen den ganzen bannern, so vor als ob man die Spieler hier bei Stange halten will.


----------



## Rabowke (30. September 2009)

Mr3ddy am 29.09.2009 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir kommts so vor als ob PcGames an anderen Sachen mehr festhällt mit denen sie mehr Geld verdienen, als an den Test, die eigentlich das wichtigste sein sollten was PCG so rausbringt, stattdessen kommen mir die Tests, eingequetscht zwischen den ganzen bannern, so vor als ob man die Spieler hier bei Stange halten will.


Du hast aber schon die Kommentare gelesen, vorallem von Frau Fröhlich oder?

Der Test hier ist nicht der, der im Heft erscheint ... für dieses Heft zahlst du ja auch Geld, für diese Internetseite nicht. Wo wir beim zweiten 'Kritikpunkt' wären: 'Banner'.

Wie bereits erwähnst nutzt du hier ein kostenloses Angebot was, wen wunderts, auch irgendwie finanziert werden muss. So eine Finanzierung geschieht hier nunmal durch Werbung bzw. Werbeeinblendungen in jeder Art.

Also warum will hier jemand irgendwen "an der Stange halten"?

Ich versteh die Herleitung nicht, vllt. magst du ja deine Kritik etwas 'genauer' definieren.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. September 2009)

Finde ich eine klasse Idee, wenn man hier auf der Seite online einen anderen Test bzw. einen Test in anderer Form bringt als im Heft. Mich hat das als Heftkäufer/Abonnent nämlich immer sehr geärgert, wenn die ganzen Vorschauberichte/Testberichte aus dem Heft hier 1:1 zu lesen waren, was das Heft dann fast überflüssig gemacht hat.


----------



## Paulgilbert (30. September 2009)

Der Test erscheint in zwei Fassungen? Das ist mir neu und ich finde es gut! Zugegeben, mit dem von mir beanstandeten 10.-Klasse-Niveau liege ich daneben. Und dass Petra höchstpersönlich sich hier selbst solchen plumpen Kritiken stets in sachlich-freundlichen Ton stellt, ist Gold wert.   

 Das nächste mal bei einem heißen Eisen wie Risen wünsche ich mir einen spektakuläreren Text, auch wenn es nur online erscheint. Ein Beispiel nach meinem Geschmack aus der Filmbranche: 

 http://www.widescreen-vision.de/aid,692674/Inglourious-Basterds-Review/Filmkritik/

 Kurz, knackig, treffend und originell.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (30. September 2009)

Meai schrieb:


> Während man spielt, fallen einem doch immer (mir zumindest) dutzende Sachen ein, die mich beeindrucken oder leicht aus der Atmosphäre reißen. Sowas brauche ich in einem Test damit ich euch auch tatsächlich glaube, dass ihr die Kaufempfehlung aus Überzeugung aussprecht, anstatt aus Kalkulation.


 In den verschiedensten Spielen gibt es "Aha"-Momente oder Sachen, die einen beeindrucken und von denen man lange Zeit schwärmt. Haben solche Momente etwas in einen Test zu suchen? Ich finde nicht. Sowas kann in einem eigens dafür gemachten Kasten auftauchen oder in einem persönlichen Meinungskasten des Testers. Zumal meistens Sachen erwähnt werden, die Teil der Story sind und bei Erwähnung im Test direkt ein Teil selbiger verraten, was ich ehrlich gesagt nicht leiden kann.


----------



## lucask1994 (30. September 2009)

ohhh ich kann nicht mehr warten


----------



## JamesMark (1. Oktober 2009)

lucask1994 schrieb:


> ohhh ich kann nicht mehr warten


   Ich habs!


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (1. Oktober 2009)

Klasse! Ich freue mich auch schon auf das Spiel!!


----------



## JamesMark (1. Oktober 2009)

Fluffybaerchen schrieb:


> Klasse! Ich freue mich auch schon auf das Spiel!!


   Der Anfang ist schonmal richtig genial! Und die Stimme von Xardas macht alles direkt wieder ein wenig heimisch  naja daddel mal los!


----------



## JamesMark (1. Oktober 2009)

JamesMark schrieb:


> Fluffybaerchen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Klasse! Ich freue mich auch schon auf das Spiel!!
> ...


 Es wird immer besser und besser  Für mich bereits nach 30 Min mein neues Lieblingsspiel...von anfang an sehr bedrückend und unglaublich fesselnt


----------



## miXXery (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde das Spiel einfach hammer. Hab jetzt knapp eine Stunde gespielt und am Anfang ist es schon cool  Hoffentlich bleibt das so oder wird noch besser


----------



## xXInnozenzXx (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich war ein Fan der kompletten (ja auch 3^^) Reihe und werds mir wahrscheinlich auch holen, habe jetzt aber ersmal beschlossen die Demo zu zocken...
Thihihi ich freu mich - wenn der Download schneller wäre -.-


----------



## TheMadman (2. Oktober 2009)

*Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

Habe mir heute doch spontan Risen gekauft, musste sowieso in die Stadt und da dachte ich "Da war doch was? Risen kommt raus, auch wenn in der PCGames der 2. Oktober angegeben wurde, donnerstags kommen die neuen Spiele und Kinofilme ^^ Zeit, mal wieder ein Spiel am Release-Tag zu kaufen, zumal in der PCG die Bugfreiheit bestätigt wurde. Genial!"
 Da stand ich nun im Saturn und griff spontan zur Collector´s Edition. "Nur" 10€ mehr für wirklich nette Zugaben, das war es mir dann doch wert (meine letzte Special Edition war Dungeon Keeper 2 mit Horny-Figur anno ´99!). Die Sachen kann man schön in der Packung behalten, genau das Richtige für einen Schlurrkopp wie mich.
 Naja, ich versuch´ es kurz zu halten. Habe das Spiel installiert, es benötigt gerademal erfreuliche 2,5GB. Nach der reibungslosen Installation habe ich es natürlich direkt gestartet, es dauerte bestimmt 1 Minute, bis sich was tat. Sorgenvoll dachte ich an Gothic3 zurück... Aber meine Angst war unbegründet. Das Spiel startete und die Grafikdetails waren automatisch auf höchste Stufe gestellt. Alle Optionen checked, so ging es endlich los. 
 Habe jetzt etwa eine Stunde gespielt, und mein erster Eindruck ist: Wow! Genau, was ich erwartet habe. Gothic-Feeling, sprich bekannt, aber irgendwie auch neu. Impressiv ist die Grafik. Sie sieht toll aus, besser als G3 mit sämtlichen Mods. Mein Rechner hat auch schon seine 1,5 Jahre auf dem Buckel, der E8400 mit 4GB Ram ist immerhin noch aktuell, Gedanken machte ich mir eher um die GF8800GT. Doch selbst mit allem Pipapo läuft es flüssig. Muss dazu sagen, mit meinem CRT reichen mir 1152*864 Pixel... bzw. die Krücke schafft nicht mehr bei annehmbaren HZ.
 Jedenfalls bin ich bis jetzt begeistert. Wirklich angenehm nach Gothic3. Jetzt wird sich zeigen, wie das Gameplay ist. Hoffentlich wird man nicht zu sehr an die Hand genommen. Ich bin jedenfalls begeistert, jippie!


----------



## Vordack (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*



TheMadman schrieb:


> Habe jetzt etwa eine Stunde gespielt, und mein erster Eindruck ist: Wow! Genau, was ich erwartet habe. Gothic-Feeling, sprich bekannt, aber irgendwie auch neu. Impressiv ist die Grafik. Sie sieht toll aus, besser als G3 mit sämtlichen Mods. Mein Rechner hat auch schon seine 1,5 Jahre auf dem Buckel, der E8400 mit 4GB Ram ist immerhin noch aktuell, Gedanken machte ich mir eher um die GF8800GT. Doch selbst mit allem Pipapo läuft es flüssig. Muss dazu sagen, mit meinem CRT reichen mir 1152*864 Pixel... bzw. die Krücke schafft nicht mehr bei annehmbaren HZ.
> Jedenfalls bin ich bis jetzt begeistert. Wirklich angenehm nach Gothic3. Jetzt wird sich zeigen, wie das Gameplay ist. Hoffentlich wird man nicht zu sehr an die Hand genommen. Ich bin jedenfalls begeistert, jippie!


  Habs mir gestern auch geholt, aber nicht die Collectors   

  Beim Start des Spiels dachte ich ähnlich wie Du, aber dann gings doch weiter, und wie es weiterging    Bei mir war auch alles auf Max mit 16x AF, was ich sonst eigentlich nie so hoch stelle. Auf meinem X2 6000+, 8800 GTS 512 MB und 4 GB RAM lief es butterweich bei 1650*1050. Die Grafik finde ich auch wahnsinnig stimmig und das Gothic Fieber hat mich wieder gepackt.

  Jetzt verstehe ich den PCGames Test etwas mehr. Es gibt spiele mit besser Grafik, mit besseren Charaktermodellen und und und, aber trotzdem vermittelt das Spiel diese Gothic-Atmosphäre die den Spielspass gaaaanz nach oben treibt. Und es lief Stabil! Ich habe zwar nur eine Stunde gespielt, aber in der gab es glaube ich einen Ruckler, einmal hat der Held ne Truhe geöffnet als ich die Map angeshen habe (ist im Endeffekt meine Schuld wenn ich die Map öffne wenn er vor ner Truhe steht^^), keine Abstürze...

  Ich freue mich schon auf Feierabend    Dieses WE wird Risen gewidment (außer Freitag und Samstag Abend^^) 

 edit: ich habe einen 6000+ und keinen 600+


----------



## smooth1980 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

Gestern Nachmittag im Media Markt gekauft ! Bis spät in die Nacht gezockt und voll begeistert vom Spiel ! Ich bereue keinen Cent bei Risen ! Wer es noch nicht hat sollte zuschlagen !

PS : Ich habe noch keinen Absturz und auch noch keinen Bug gehabt ! 

MFG Smooth1980


----------



## Steppenfuha (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

Habs auch gestern bekommen und ein paar Stundn gespielt und es passt einfach alles. Ungewöhnlich einen neuen namenlosen Helden zu spielen aber es ist durch und durch Gothic 1/2. Wenn der rest so bleibt ist das spiel isngesamt Hammer.


----------



## fobbolino (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

Hab es auch gestern im Kaufhaus gefunden und gleich angespielt (7 Stunden ). Also mein Eindruck bisher ist sehr gut. Hab vor allem im Sumpf die Aufgaben der Banditen erfuellt und die Quests, Dialoge und das Kapfsystem sind einfach spitze. Es ist fast ein bisschen leicht. Hab quasi noch kein einziges Kampfattribut gesteigertt, konnte aber alle Aufgaben im Sumpf ohne groessere Probleme loesen. Aber das passt schon, so kann man sich auf jeden Fall gut auf die Story und die ruppigen Charaktere konzentrieren. Das einzige, was mich etwas stoert ist die Stimme des neuen Helden. IMO kein Vergleich zu der des alten aus Gothic.
Schoen auch, dass ich bisher nur einen einzigen kleinen Bug entdeckt habe, der eher lustig als aergerlich war: Als ich mal einen Wolf gekillt hab', is er ungefaehr mit Schallgeschwindigkeit an mir vorbei ueber die halbe insel geflogen . Ist das PhysiX? Auf jeden Fall war's sehr spassig.
Freu mich schon drauf, es am Wochenende weiter zu spielen.


----------



## gasparax (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

Na toll, ich hab´s vor 3 Wochen bei Saturn vorbestellt und mußte mir gerade am Telefon anhören...Lieferschwierigkeiten..rufen sie bitte heute Nachmittag noch mal an....  


 Die Demo ließ sich bei mir nicht laden..brach alle 3 Min. ab...nun ja...bei der Durchsicht der Post´s bin ich trotz Allem  sehr zuversichtlich...

 Grüße 
 Gasparax


----------



## HanFred (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*



fobbolino schrieb:


> Als ich mal einen Wolf gekillt hab', is er ungefaehr mit Schallgeschwindigkeit an mir vorbei ueber die halbe insel geflogen . Ist das PhysiX? Auf jeden Fall war's sehr spassig.


   hehe, ja, manchmal fliegen die gegner lustig durch die gegend. ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es ein zusammenspiel aus PhysX und ragdoll ist.
  keine ahnung, ob es stimmt, aber ich bilde mir ein, dass fast tote gegner, die per kritischem treffer ins jenseits befördert werden, eher dazu neigen, einen abflug zu machen. nicht über die halbe insel, aber ein paar meter weit schon.   

 ich habe auch schon arbeiter dabei erwischt, wie sie  hinter ihrer zu tragenden last hinterher"flogen", als ich gerade um eine ecke kam. die animation hat sich dann schlagartig normalisiert, aber ich habe genau gesehen, dass da erst eine kiste war und der arbeiter sich im bruchteil einer sekunde dazugesellt hat.


----------



## Cleaners (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

Einfach nur Klasse ! Die ersten Stunden vergingen im Fluge ! In der ersten Krypta sties ich auf einen Bug (Falltür öffnete sich und ich viel nicht runter, weil ein Motte unter mir hin und her flog---- nach ein paar mal springen war es jedoch erledigt). Sonst ist es bis jetzt ein richtig klasse Spiel (Gothic Suchtgefahr kommt mal wieder auf). Jetzt muss ich erst mal noch ein Quest erledigen- dann noch eins usw.


----------



## DeiMuddaInSchoen (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

Also so toll find ich Risen etz auch nicht! Zu kleine Welt, die Charaktäre sehen absolut schei*e aus; vorallem die Frauen. Es hat schon gute ansätze. Das Kampfsystem find ich auch irgendwie Öde!

Ich hab definitiv mehr davon erwartet!!!
Muss ma halt auf Gothic 4 warten!!!


----------



## starhorst (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

Als ich den Test gelassen hatte war ich ja noch ein wenig skeptisch. Aber jetzt, nach dem ich es selbst gespielt hab, kann ich nur sagen, erste Klasse. Ich liebe Risen. Die Grafik und alles wirken total stimmig und es macht einfach nur großen Spaß die Welt zu erkunden.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

Habe es mir jetzt auch gekauft, doch wieder zum Release (wie bei DD 2, wobei ich das ein wenig bereut habe). Nur 39 €, das kann sich hören lassen. Zum Online - Test: Wie bei der GSt. scheint mir das Endergebnis etwas zu gut zu sein (86 ist eine sehr gute Wertung, damit würde Risen zu den wirklichen Spitzen - CRPG gehören) - und hier passt auch der Text nicht zur Bewertung. Story, Charaktere und teilweise auch die Quests scheinen nur suboptimal zu sein - die Grafik ist nicht das wichtigste bei einem CRPG. 

 Aber bald werde ich das alles selbst herausfinden ! (und DD 2 ist noch nicht durch !)


----------



## MeckerTante (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

Erstens: Habe Risen noch nicht gespielt und habe es auch nicht vor....Mein Motto lautet: Wenn schon - denn schon! Das heisst, WOZU wertvolle Zeit für Risen verschwenden anstatt sie für Gothic 4 zu nutzen und Gothic 4 vielleicht noch vorm Jahr 2010 rauszubringen? Zweitens: Risen ist nicht dafür da um irgendwelche Fans zu "besänftigen" oder sonst was. Risen ist dafür da um wieder Geld in der Kasse klingeln zu lassen, was bei Gothic 3 "angeblich" nicht geklappt hatte.   ;p


----------



## EarthGrom (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

demon souls auf ps3 haut das locker weg, 
bei diesen games schlaeft man ja fast ein ,
demon souls ist n meilenstein  werd mir risen aber auch holen, wenns im preis faellt


----------



## Thiefxx (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

Hi 
 Sieht so aus als wird dies auch kein Game fuer mich.....hatte andere Erwartungen( mehr Gilden z.B) .
 Dann seh ich nur die Kameraverfolgungsperspektive ......da lob ich mir OBLIVION .......sieht auch sehr Actionlastig aus ....kämpfen...kämpfen......( Geschmacksache ) 
 Grfaik ist aber  sehr schön...aber nicht alles ....naja ....habe jetzt Fallout 3 gekauft.....bin mal gespannt


----------



## DeadBody666 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

Ich habe Risen jetzt ca. 3 Stunden gezockt. Muss sagen das es sehr geil geworden ist, allerdings habe ich in der Hafenstadt einen kleinen Bug gefunden: In der Stadt wollte ich über eine Treppe in ein Haus gehn, kaum gehe ich durch die obere Tür steh ich auf dem Dach! Aber das ist ja nicht so schlimm!


----------



## EndlessDark89 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

Hmm..Empfehlenswert: Geforce GTX 260/216
..ich habe ne GeForce 8800 GT und läuft wie geschmiert...Bei der höchsten Auflösung, alle Details auf hoch...
Wieso stimmt da was nicht?^^(ich freue mich) aber dann stimmen doch solche Angaben nicht...


----------



## EndlessDark89 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

Ahja..habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich nur die Demo gespielt habe. 
Hat das was damit zu tun?...


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

Nein wohl kaum, die Grafik-Engine bleibt ja die gleiche. Bezüglich der Empfehlung musst du bedenken, dass die meisten mittlerweile auf 22 Zoll TFTs und mehr, mit Auflösungen ab 1650x1050 Pixeln spielen und auf die kommt es letztendlich an. Je höher die Auflösung, desto größer die Grafiklast. Ein enormer Faktor der dank großer Monitore und ihrer hohen Auflösungen die Bilderrate schnell in den Keller sinken lassen kann.


----------



## Exenman (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

Ich muss EndlessDarm89 zustimmen:
Die Engine ist erfreulich genügsam, was Ressourcen angeht;
ich besitze ebenfalls eine übertaktete 8800GT, betrieben zusammen mit einer 3GHz E6600 UND nutze einen 22Zoll TFT, habe alle Einstellungen auf dem Maximum (bis auf anisotrope Filterung -  noch nicht getestet  ) und habe eine 1a Performance.

Wenn ich mir da G3 anschaue, welches nach 30Minuten Spielzeit meine Grafikkarte verraucht hat 

Und das toller Lichteffekte und mehr als reichhaltiger Vegetation und einer offenen Spielwelt.

Texturstreaming sei Dank und einen großen Respekt an die Piranhas.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*



MeckerTante schrieb:


> Erstens: Habe Risen noch nicht gespielt und habe es auch nicht vor....Mein Motto lautet: Wenn schon - denn schon! Das heisst, WOZU wertvolle Zeit für Risen verschwenden anstatt sie für Gothic 4 zu nutzen und Gothic 4 vielleicht noch vorm Jahr 2010 rauszubringen?


   Ich weiss zwar nicht, ob ich dich richtig verstehe, aber Gothic 4 wird nicht mehr von den Piranha Bytes entwickelt, daher können die PBs mit Risen auch keine Zeit vergeudet haben.


----------



## der-jo (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*



MiffiMoppelchen schrieb:


> MeckerTante schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Erstens: Habe Risen noch nicht gespielt und habe es auch nicht vor....Mein Motto lautet: Wenn schon - denn schon! Das heisst, WOZU wertvolle Zeit für Risen verschwenden anstatt sie für Gothic 4 zu nutzen und Gothic 4 vielleicht noch vorm Jahr 2010 rauszubringen?
> ...


 danke. ich wäre sicher nur wieder ausfallend geworden


----------



## TheHexogen (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

Hallo,
  hab das game nun bei nem kumpel angespielt.
  war geschlagene 4 stunden am rechner
  und muss sagen das game ist ... schrott...
  grafik ... durchschnitt, bewegungen grausam anzusehen. jetzt mal im ernst ... wer das erste mal in diesem spiel gesprungen ist weis was ich mein.
  umgebung ist ja soweit noch ok und detail reich, aber die npc´s, alle frauen sehen da gleich aus haben zwar eine oberweite bei der dolly buster neidisch werden würde aber tragen zu 80% die gleiche kleidung. 
  kampfsystem ... grausam ... immer die selbe bewegungen ... der kerl ist so gelenkig wie ein 400kg schwerer walross.
  86% mit silver award ist eindeutig überzogen, 60% hätten da vollkommen ausgreicht. absolut das geld nicht wert !!!


----------



## ShadowDuke (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*



TheHexogen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab das game nun bei nem kumpel angespielt.
> war geschlagene 4 stunden am rechner
> und muss sagen das game ist ... schrott...
> ...


 Lern vernünftig zu spielen, dann klappts auch vielleicht....

 Mal im Ernst, das Kampfsystem ist super, wen du es nicht checkst, s.o.
 Der Rest klar, es gibt aber mehr was son Spiel ausmacht, bla, will darauf aber garnicht eingehen, keine Lust so viel zu schreiben.
 Warum warst du 4 Stunden am Rechner wenns doch so schrott ist, und jetzt komm mir nicht mit ausprobieren, bla.

 Also echt...


----------



## LWHAbaddon (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*



TheHexogen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab das game nun bei nem kumpel angespielt.
> war geschlagene 4 stunden am rechner
> und muss sagen das game ist ... schrott...
> ...


    Du hast vollkommen recht. Aber da alle dem Hype hinterherrennen, wird keiner zuhören. Hatte es mir aufgrund der vielen (zu) positiven Bewertungen gekauft...
 Hätte ich mal die Demo gespielt!

 Habs nur ein paar Stunden angespielt und es mitlerweile verschenkt...
 Das ist echt nicht mit Gothic 2 zu vergleichen. Das hat noch Spaß gemacht (obwohl auch damals die Steuerung schon mehr als dürftig war).


----------



## Vordack (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*



LWHAbaddon schrieb:


> Du hast vollkommen recht. Aber da alle dem Hype hinterherrennen, wird keiner zuhören. Hatte es mir aufgrund der vielen (zu) positiven Bewertungen gekauft...
> Hätte ich mal die Demo gespielt!
> 
> Habs nur ein paar Stunden angespielt und es mitlerweile verschenkt...
> Das ist echt nicht mit Gothic 2 zu vergleichen. Das hat noch Spaß gemacht (obwohl auch damals die Steuerung schon mehr als dürftig war).


 Du bist wohl derjeniger der einem Hype hinterher rennt da Du zugibst es Dir aufgrund den Bewertungen gekauft zu haben. Das war wohl ein Eigentor 

 Für mich ist es das beste Rollenspiel seit G2. Aber daß schrieb ich ja oben schon...

 Zugegeben, die Animationen sind etwas.... sehr simpel und hackelig, aber der Gothic Charm ist da, selbst bei Gothic habe ich nicht so viel über die Kommentare des Helden gelacht wie hier, es ist ein schönes Spiel um seinen Char auszubauen, nur ist es zu einfach. Bin in Kapitel 2 und töte schon die schwesrten Mobs ohne Probleme...


----------



## HanFred (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*



LWHAbaddon schrieb:


> Du hast vollkommen recht. Aber da alle dem Hype hinterherrennen, wird keiner zuhören. Hatte es mir aufgrund der vielen (zu) positiven Bewertungen gekauft...
> Hätte ich mal die Demo gespielt!


genau, also bist du voll und ganz selber schuld. sich auf wertungen zu verlassen ist nie sehr intelligent.



> Habs nur ein paar Stunden angespielt und es mitlerweile verschenkt...
> Das ist echt nicht mit Gothic 2 zu vergleichen. Das hat noch Spaß gemacht (obwohl auch damals die Steuerung schon mehr als dürftig war).


die steuerung war damals gut und ist es noch. sie liegt relativ vielen spielern nicht, das ist wohl wahr, viele andere (inklusive mir) hatten aber nie ein problem damit.

 mit hype hat das wenig zu tun. und dazu passen auch die meisten wertungen nicht, wenn man die denn als wichtig erachten möchte.


----------



## LWHAbaddon (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*



HanFred schrieb:


> genau, also bist du voll und ganz selber schuld. sich auf wertungen zu verlassen ist nie sehr intelligent.


 Wundert mich überhaupt nicht, in diesem Forum mangelnde Intelligenz vorgeworfen zu bekommen. Zum Glück kann ich persönliche Beleidigungen (samt des ganzen dazugehörigen Postings) mitlerweile gut genug ignorieren um den Mut zu verlieren auch mal gegen den Strom zu schwimmen.


----------



## HanFred (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

sensibelchen?
 ich habe gar nicht behauptet, du seist nicht intelligent. nur dass es dein verhalten in diesem moment nicht war.
 also bitte lies, denk nach und meckere erst danach.


----------



## Vordack (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*



LWHAbaddon schrieb:


> HanFred schrieb:
> 
> 
> > genau, also bist du voll und ganz selber schuld. sich auf wertungen zu verlassen ist nie sehr intelligent.
> ...


  Du bist lustig   

  Allerings zeugen Deine Posts echt nicht von überragender Intelligenz.

  Im erstem Posts äußerst Du dich nicht gerade freundlich über Leute die Hypes hinterherr rennen und gibst im gleichen Post zu selbst einer zu sein.

  Im oben zitierten Post sagst Du daß Du zum Glück beleidigende Posts (wo war da ne Beleidigung?) ignorieren kannst und antwortest da drauf (was meiner Ansicht nach kein ignorieren ist). 

  Ich würde mir mal Gedanken über Dein Geschreibsel machen...


----------



## Musketeer (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

Hallo ,

 @Redaktion, zu einem guten Test gehört natürlich Pro und Kontra. Was sie auf Seite 71 als Bugs ansprechen, ist für mich als Spieler allerdings kein Bug.
 Der Durchgang ist durch eine Teleportationsfalle geschützt. An dieser Stelle gibt es Schießscharten um den Echsenpriester und einen Teil der Skelette zu erlegen. Dann wird auch der Durchgang frei.
 Den Gegner durch Waffenwirkung in eine Falle zu schieben ist eine taktische Möglichkeit und auch kein Bug.
 Sehe ich jedenfalls so .
 Bugs gibt es sicherlich. So lässt sich die Goldschmiede im Sumpf manchmal nur betreten, wenn man sich erst mal auf den Stuhl setzt. Sonst landet man automatisch auf dem Dach.
 Es gibt aber keinen Stopbug und in der Regel lässt sich alles mit speichern und Neustart "fixen".
 Irren ist menschlich, deshalb unterm Strich dennoch wieder mal ein informativer Testbericht.

 Btw. das lesen informativer Testberichte hat mir u.a. ein Desaster wie G3 erspart.

 Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## concipere (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

Hab's mir jetzt doch auf Grund der Wertung von PCG gekauft... UND? Es fängt mich an zu langweilen! Hab grad mit dem Kapitel 2 begonnen und irgendwie ist die Luft raus. Wird das mit der Story noch was? Kann mir jemand sagen, ob noch etwas Spannung entsteht?

PB kennt das Wort "Spannungsbogen" wohl nicht? 

Danke und Gruss


----------



## stawacz79 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

du weißt aber schon dass das bei open world spielen so ne sache is mit dem spannungsbogen oder


----------



## concipere (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*



stawacz79 schrieb:


> du weißt aber schon dass das bei open world spielen so ne sache is mit dem spannungsbogen oder


   Ja schon, aber PB erzählt ja in Kapiteln! Da hätte ich ein bischen mehr "Fleisch" erwartet. Und eine Story, die mich motiviert - sprich antreibt. Und nicht: Kapitel 2 - Der Inquisitor will mit mir "Aufzug" fahren.javascript:void(null) Doch die Fahrstuhltür ist zu...


----------



## Vordack (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*



concipere schrieb:


> stawacz79 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > du weißt aber schon dass das bei open world spielen so ne sache is mit dem spannungsbogen oder
> ...


 Ich finde gerade Kapitel 2 war das beste Kapitel, einfach aus dem Grund daß man eine ganze Welt zu erforshen hat, bereits fast überall hinkann, sich schön hochleveln kann, und und und.

 Aber so sind eben Geschmäcker unterschiedlich...


----------



## PC-Sekurity (4. November 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

Des Spiel wahr zu kurz... Hoffe ein Addon wird erscheinen!


----------



## str0m (5. November 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

Technisch ausgereift? Naja, darüber lässt sich 
streiten. Ich bin auf Grund eines Bugs nicht in der 
Lage das Spiel zu Ende zu spielen und von neu 
beginnen werde ich auf keinen Fall, da ich im 4. 
Akt festsitze.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. November 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*



str0m schrieb:


> Technisch ausgereift? Naja, darüber lässt sich
> streiten. Ich bin auf Grund eines Bugs nicht in der
> Lage das Spiel zu Ende zu spielen und von neu
> beginnen werde ich auf keinen Fall, da ich im 4.
> Akt festsitze.


 Dann schildere uns doch mal was los ist, dann kann man dir vielleicht helfen.
 Manchmal im Spiel ist es nämlich so vorgekommen, dass ich auch dachte es sei ein Bug, aber es war dann quasi einfach nur ein Rätsel das man lösen musste, um weiter zu kommen.


----------



## mab72 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

das man am ende stundenlang durch irgentwelche unterirdischen anlagen läuft ist ja nichts neues.
war bei gothic ja nicht anders(leider).
ich lese bei euch auch oft sowas wie
 "fans der serie"!
gibt es die?
ich selbst bin von gothic begeistert gewesen(erwachsene geschichte)!
aber gothic 2....sprechende drachen???
das war dann eher harry potter niveau
für 6 jährige!!!
und teil 3 verzichtete dann ganz auf eine geschichte!
jungs macht doch einfach mal gothic 1
nochmal mit moderner technik bei selber
 geschichte und location!
und dann fürt die geschichte
 "erwachsen"fort!!!
ohne diesen drachen mist.
wäre schön gewesen wenn im 2.ten teil die suchenden im auftrag von cor kallom der (letzten moment die macht des schläfers erhalten hätte) unterwegs gewesen wären.
anstatt im auftrag von harry potter und seinen kuschel elfen!!!!!
das man erfolgreichen büchern neuauflagen gönnt gibt es schon länger.
und bei musik und film funktioniert das ebenfalls prächtig!
nehmt euch mal ein beispiel!


----------



## mab72 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

wenn pb wirklich was gut machen wollen würde???
könnte man sein gothic 3 ohne aufpreis gegen risen tauschen!


----------



## mysterypower (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

Also mab72, Gothic 3 gegen Risen ist blödsinn war ja auch ein anderer Publisher
Außerdem glaube ich persönlich das man die Prianha Bytes Leute nicht alleine für die Fehler verantwortlich machen kann. Ich denke jeder wusste von den Bugs im Spiel, die Fallen ja jedem sofort auf. Das hätten die eigenverantwortlich nie ausgeliefert. Auch wenn ich mich jetzt auf Glatteis begebe, schauen wir mal zurück, damals war ja Jowood der Publisher und Rechte Inhaber von Gothic 3, gewußt?. War da nicht auch eine 10 Millionen Dollar Pleite mit einer Australischen Spiele Schmiede für ein neues Spiel? Und hat Jowood nicht auch viele Studios geschlossen wo an anderen Sachen entwickelt wurden geschlossen? Wer hat hier wohl gedrängt dass es auf den Markt solle? Ich will ja nicht direkt hier was Unterstellen aber zum Beispiel wenn mir das Wasser bis zum Halse steht und ich nicht mehr Flüssig bin als Publisher versuche ich zu Retten was zu Retten zu geht. Wenn ich da ein Spiel habe auf das schon so viele Fans warten hm was mach ich dann? Und dann kommen Warnungen weil es noch nicht Fehlerfrei ist. Achja es gibt ja Patches bei vielen Spielen werden ja Patches nachgeliefert ist ja ein ganz normaler Vorgang das kennen die Spieler ja. Und ich habe ja das Sagen weill alle Rechte mir gehören, na was mache ich dann wenn ich kurz vor dem Ruin stehe? Muss nicht stimmen aber ich behaupte mal das unser Prianha Team von denen ich ein Fan bin nicht so dumm wäre oder ist, das sie ein verwanztes Spiel auf den Markt bringen würden. Aber man las auch überall von der Schweige-Pflicht der sie Unterlagen und immer wieder betonten sie dürften sich zu dem Thema nicht Äußern. So was bestätigt nur meinen Verdacht. Für mich ist RISEN ein tolles Spiel und ich bleibe Piranha Bytes Fan. Nur eines werde ich niemals tun, Gothic 4 Kaufen. Das ist meine ganz Persönliche Meinung. Und wenn andere alles Glauben was in der Presse steht und sie keine eigene Meinung haben ist das nicht mein Problem.


----------



## Noprens (4. Juni 2010)

Ich kann mich Mysterypowers meinung nur anschliessen... Seit joodwood mit vorne draufsteht und dass erst seit dem 2ten teil von gothic läuft alles schief meiner meinung nach! Gothic 3 hat nichts mehr mit dem schema des ersten zutun... die ganze härte und atmosphäre ist fürn arsch (und dass macht denn ersten teil wirklich aus!). Ich glaube Joodwood hat das piranjha team schon fast geleitet da sie alle rechte hatten und deswegen bestimmen konnten was gemacht wird und was nicht, quallität steht am untersten stand bei joodwood (man siehe sich Spellforce 2 an OmG xD) und so wollten sie mit dem guten namen ''Gothic'' was zu der zeit des anstehenden dritten teils hoch anstehte schnell geld machen. Dass heisst schnell etwas zusammen prügeln zusammen heften und vorne drauf gothic 3 schreiben xD. dass gefiel piranjha bytes net und zum glück hatten sie sich darnach schnell getrennt nach wohl nem heftigem streit (um was auch immer ). Ich finde Risen hat all dass was ein guter Gothic teil haben muss '' Atmosphäre, Kampfsystem, Npcs mit herz''. mab72:wenn pb wirklich was gut machen wollen würde???
könnte man sein gothic 3 ohne aufpreis gegen risen tauschen! 
Scheiss idee! Piran darf denn namen gothic noch dass spiel selber für irgentetwas benutzen denn dass darf nur noch einer JOODWOOD. wenn man jemanden die schuld an gothic 3 geben will dann ist dann joodwood! Naja ich aufjeden fall freue mich auf denn 2ten risen teil und auf denn absturz von joodwood wenn sich kein schwein deren gothic 4 kaufen wird!


----------



## mjoelmir12 (15. Oktober 2010)

also ich bin mit risen vollkommen zufrieden - klar es is kein gothic 2, aber verglichen mit gothic 3 (das zwar umfangreicher war, wo man im endeffekt aber auch nur 10 mal die gleichen quests erledigt hat, um die nächste stadt zu befreien) oder auch anderen aktuellen rollenspielen wie dragonage (nich das ich des schlecht fand aber irwie kam in dragon age wegen komplett unfreier spielwelt nie richtig atmosphäre auf) gar nich mal so übel.

Sicher, ich hätt mir auch mehr Umfang gewünscht, die npcs sind echt sauhässlich und irwie alles klonkrieger, am ende wirds bssl langweilig etc. - trotzdem: Für mich machen Atmosphäre, eine glaubhafte (!) spielwelt und ein tolles charakterentwicklungssystem ein gutes rollenspiel aus: und all das hat Risen mit Bravour gemeistert. 
Die Steuerung fand ich jetzt nicht so toll (Kampfsystem zwar ganz gut, aber trotzdem bssl schleppend): ich hatte meinen held nie richtig unter kontrolle: paar mausklicks und der typ prügelt sich blindlings durch die gegend und trifft willkürlich jeden in der nähe. gleichzeitig kann man aber nie vernünftig ausweichen (im gegensatz zu vielen gegnern).

trotzdem insgesamt tolles game und neben witcher, oblivion und natürlich gothic 1 /2 eins der wenigen guten rollenspiele der letzten jahre


----------

